# ProPac



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

I just switched shades from Canidae to ProPac, for a couple of reasons. First, he was just throwing up all the time, and whoah was he stinky. Now with the ProPac he doesn't throw up or as stinky either. But was wondering if any one that knows a thing or two, about ingredients give me their thoughts on this.

PRO PAC Premium Pet Food - Dry Dog Food

Reason I ask is, everthing seems ok, coat gloss, nice and soft, less bowel movements, and no more throwing up.

Now that I know that it was his food, is this ok or is there bad ingredients, I have been reading up on here about some of the foods. But really can't make a decision and I can get the ProPac three miles down the road. So your thoughts....


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

here is a website that is really good at explaining ingredients in dog foods.

The Dog Food Project - Identifying better products

if you have more questions PLEASE feel free to ask more questions. that website is where i learned a lot.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i found this food on the analysis its a one star food but if you think it works well with your dog then keep feeding it im not saying its bad because its one star i used to feed purina one and proplan and my dog did great on them and both of em are one star foods i just changed because i wanted to find something better for her


----------

